# При наклоне головы/шеи вперед по ноге проходит "ток" + боли в пояснице



## Святослав86 (9 Дек 2018)

Добрый вечер! Возникла такая проблема. Около месяца назад потянул поясницу при упражнении в зале. Ну боль и боль, подумал я... Пройдет - не в первый раз подобное лечу. После этого походил на массажную кровать (Серагем) и пошло поехало. Началось с того, что при наклоне головы вперед или же просто при попытке сильно нагнуться, по ногам будто электрическим током проводит + боли в пояснице. При этом ни прострелов/онемений, ни болей ночами не наблюдается. Живу как обычно. С момента данных симптомов начал делать ЛФК и одну ногу перестало "простреливать". В итоге пришел к выводу, что видимо было смещение (то ли таза, то ли поясницы), так как простреливать правую ногу перестало с момента, как стал делать упражнения на растяжку (повороты и т.п.). Еще заметил, что до начала каждого занятия поясница, как бы, вправо уходила (даже копчик смещался). После комплекса рукой ощущалось, что позвоночник выпрямлялся. Теперь уже в течение 2-х недель беспокоит только левая нога + боли в пояснице (точнее тянущие боли + ощущение отечности после продолжительного сидения). Продолжаю делать ЛФК, но дальнейшего такого же эффекта не наблюдаю. Прошу совета о предполагаемой причине (ибо сколько не искал в Интернете - похожих симптомов не нашел) и заранее благодарю за ответ.


----------



## La murr (9 Дек 2018)

@Святослав86, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2018)

Симптом Лермитта


----------

